# 180 mostly turts and fronts



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi,

I setup this 180g (to replace the 120) in December last year. The turts are Diamondback terrapin and albino Red ear slider, and the rest are fish. 

Here is a short video of current inhabitants.






I am planning to add some medium Haps, and perhaps thin out the Front group, good/bad idea?

Thanks for looking.
NZ


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a really really cool tank.

Won't at least the RES eventually get too big? Also how are you providing UV light for the turtles? I know the RES needs it. I'm not familiar enough with the diamondback terrapin.


----------



## 3kgtchic (Apr 16, 2010)

So calm... love the turtle!


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that is a really nice tank, fish, and turtles!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## netrippa (Jun 14, 2010)

you definitely deserve the bragging rights for having such a great looking tank, love your aquascaping, as the saying goes "you got it down pat",

question 1; what substrate are you using, is it a blend ?

question 2; what did you use to achive the background,is it modules and background combined or just modules siliconed on your tank wall?

thanks for your help


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

i dont think haps would be good and that blovian ram should go the turts will eat teh ram and when the fronts get bigger and the turts get bigger the tank will be full


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

herny said:


> i dont think haps would be good and that blovian ram should go the turts will eat teh ram and when the fronts get bigger and the turts get bigger the tank will be full


I agree the bolivian ram should be removed and when the fronts and the turtles get bigger the tank will be full I also dont agree with the use of punctuation


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

Have you noticed the turtles going for the fish at all?


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments.  I'll try to answer all the questions.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

aquariam said:


> That's a really really cool tank.
> 
> Won't at least the RES eventually get too big? Also how are you providing UV light for the turtles? I know the RES needs it. I'm not familiar enough with the diamondback terrapin.


I raised the turts from babies, both are around 5.5Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

netrippa said:


> you definitely deserve the bragging rights for having such a great looking tank, love your aquascaping, as the saying goes "you got it down pat",
> 
> question 1; what substrate are you using, is it a blend ?
> 
> ...


The substrate contains 100lb coarse play sand, 10lb Caribsea African cichlid mix, and granite rocks and pebbles. The play sand was rinsed using fine-meshed skimmer (stainless steel, the kitchen version) to get rid of the fine grains.

The background is Aquaterra background and modules combined, lots of cutting and patching. Having using the Pangea modules for my 72g, I wouldn't recommend Aquaterra due to its much inferior quality.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

herny said:


> i dont think haps would be good and that blovian ram should go the turts will eat teh ram and when the fronts get bigger and the turts get bigger the tank will be full


The Ram is "original", also the SAE, been living with turts for 3+ years now. I didn't want to seperate them when upgrading the tank. :wink:


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Jaffy said:


> Have you noticed the turtles going for the fish at all?


The RES, being albino, has very poor eyesight. The Diamondback would show interest in newly introduced fish, for a short while. They devour dead fish though, which may stress its own species.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

love the turtles, makes me want one for my ca tank


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I love your tank, lovely background opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

NZ1001 said:


> aquariam said:
> 
> 
> > That's a really really cool tank.
> ...


I raised the turts from babies, both are around 5.5Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks  
NZ


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

this must be a new setup. Nicely done!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks, adding a couple of recent pics.









[/img]


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

That's an amazing tank! You should be very proud!


----------

